# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Euroferry Egnazia [Finnhansa, Transrussia, Euroferry Sicilia]

## pantelis2009

Ψάχνοντας στο AIS για άλλο πράγμα έπεσα στο Φιλανδικό Finnhansa με ΙΜΟ 9010151 με έτος κατασκευής το 1994 με μήκος 183 μέτρα, πλάτος 29,90 μέτρα και πανόμοιο με το Euroferry Olympia με προορισμό τη YALOVA Τουρκίας. Λέτε να το αγόρασε και αυτό ο Γριμάλντι και να το δούμε Ιταλία - Ελλάδα?????? 
Όσοι μάθετε κάτι παραπάνω ή έχετε φωτο ..........δεκτά. :Fat:

----------


## seajets

Πολύ πιθανό.....σε λίγο καιρό θα ξέρουμε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μία του φωτο από το marine traffic που την έχει ανεβάσει ο Frank Dahmen από το Helsinki, έτσι για να υπάρχει και να ξέρουμε για ποιο μιλάμε. :Fat: 

M-S_FINNHANSA.jpg

----------


## dionisos

Στο AIS υπαρχουν φωτογραφιες του πλοιου καθως και το ιστορικο του. Ως EUROFERRY SICILIA TO 2009 πραγματοποιοντας ταξειδια μεταξυ ιταλιας και μαλτας οποτε πολυ πιθανον οπως λεει και ο φιλος Παντελης να ερχεται προς τα μερη μας για λογαριασμο του GRIMALDI.

----------


## Appia_1978

Αφού είναι του Γκριμάλντι. H Finnlines του ανήκει.

----------


## SteliosK

Ωραίο Βαπόρι
Προστέθηκαν στον τίτλο και τα προηγούμενα ονόματα του,επίσης έχουμε θέμα και για την Finnlines

----------


## Ilias 92

Ωραίο βαπόρι, περνάς και Ατλαντικό με αυτό!

----------


## left950

Ειχα καιρο να ταξιδεψω για ιταλια (μπριντιζι) και ειχα μεινει στις ωραιες εποχες της Endeavor και του Ionian Queen, με το ευγενικο του πληρωμα και την αρχοντια του, οπότε το ταξιδι μου με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηταν μαλλον τραυματικο... 
Πέρα απο τη βρωμα, τους ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥΣ χωρους για επιβατες (ενα μπαρ και ενα σαλονι), την αγενεια του πληρωματος (οι ελαχιστοι -ενας ή δυο- που μιλουσαν ελληνικά, γιατι οι υπολοιποι δεν μιλουσαν καν ιταλικα, μιλουσαν διαλεκτο...), την απιστευτη καθυστερηση και στα δυο δρομολογια (απο ηγουμενιτσα 3 ωρες και απο μπριντιζι 4!!!), μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι για να ανεβεις στη ρεσεψιον, υπαρχουν  μονο 2 ασανσερ που χωραει 8 ατομα το καθενα τη φορα. Οι μονες σκαλες που υπηρχαν και δεν γνωριζω αν απο αυτες μπορουσες να ανεβεις στη ρεσεψιον ήταν κλειδωμενες και με αυτοκολλητη επιγραφη που απαγορευε την προσβαση. Φανταστειτε μεσα στο κρυο και τα καυσαερια 200 ατομα να περιμενουν εξω απο το καθε ασανσερ.
Ορκιστηκα οτι με αυτους τους πειρατες, ΟΥΤΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ!!!!

----------


## despo

> Ειχα καιρο να ταξιδεψω για ιταλια (μπριντιζι) και ειχα μεινει στις ωραιες εποχες της Endeavor και του Ionian Queen, με το ευγενικο του πληρωμα και την αρχοντια του, οπότε το ταξιδι μου με το συγκεκριμενο πλοιο ηταν μαλλον τραυματικο... 
> Πέρα απο τη βρωμα, τους ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΥΣ χωρους για επιβατες (ενα μπαρ και ενα σαλονι), την αγενεια του πληρωματος (οι ελαχιστοι -ενας ή δυο- που μιλουσαν ελληνικά, γιατι οι υπολοιποι δεν μιλουσαν καν ιταλικα, μιλουσαν διαλεκτο...), την απιστευτη καθυστερηση και στα δυο δρομολογια (απο ηγουμενιτσα 3 ωρες και απο μπριντιζι 4!!!), μου εκανε εντυπωση οτι για να ανεβεις στη ρεσεψιον, υπαρχουν  μονο 2 ασανσερ που χωραει 8 ατομα το καθενα τη φορα. Οι μονες σκαλες που υπηρχαν και δεν γνωριζω αν απο αυτες μπορουσες να ανεβεις στη ρεσεψιον ήταν κλειδωμενες και με αυτοκολλητη επιγραφη που απαγορευε την προσβαση. Φανταστειτε μεσα στο κρυο και τα καυσαερια 200 ατομα να περιμενουν εξω απο το καθε ασανσερ.
> Ορκιστηκα οτι με αυτους τους πειρατες, ΟΥΤΕ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ!!!!


Καπως ετσι έχει η κατάσταση δυστυχώς, οπως τα περιγράφεις, Ομως οι πάντες πρέπει να αναρωτηθούν πως και γιατί παρέδωσαν τη γραμμή στα Ιταλικά μονοπώλια που οπως φαίνεται πάνε για μονιμοποιηθούν εκει. Τι να πει κανεις δεν ξέρει. Ανικανότητα των τόσων Ελληνικότατων εταιρειών που κυριάρχησαν κοντα στα 40 χρόνια ; Δεν στηρίχτηκαν ; Ειλικρινά το αποτέλεσμα είναι τραγικό, αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι πέρασαν τόσα καράβια, πολλά απο τα οποία άφησαν εποχή !

----------


## left950

θυμαμαι την γκρινια μερικων φιλων σχετικα με τα καραβια της endeavor , (αλλα και της fraglines και αλλων). Τα συγκριναν με τα καραβια της ΑΝΕΚ και Μινωικων και Superfast και τα εβρισκαν παλια, ομως το αποτελεσμα το βλεπουμε και το ζουμε τωρα...

----------


## pantelis2009

Κατασκευάστηκε το 1994 στο Gdansk της Πολωνίας, έχει μήκος 183 μέτρα, πλάτος 30 μέτρα και το ΙΜΟ του είναι 9010151.
Όποιες άλλες πληροφορίες.....δεκτές. :Fat:  
Εδώ όπως το συνάντησα μετά τους Παξούς που πήγαινε για Πάτρα στις 24-05-2015, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Θάσος VI.
Όπως βλέπετε είναι γεμάτο έως και το upper deck, άρα πηγαίνει καλά στη γραμμή.

EUROFERRY EGNAZIA 04 24-05-2015.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Ευχαριστούμε Παντελή 
Είχαμε ήδη θέμα και το μετέφερα εδώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη ...για την διπλοεγγραφή.

----------


## Appia_1978

Στην Ηγουμενίτσα ... γεμάτο ...  :Wink: 

Euroferry Egnazia_30.04.2015_Igoumenitsa.jpg

----------


## george123

Κατά την σημερινή άφιξή του στην Ηγουμενίτσα παρουσιάστηκε αδυναμία ανοίγματος του πρυμναίου καταπέλτη με αποτέλεσμα να πλαγιοδετήσει λίγο αργότερα και άγνωστη την ώρα έναρξης της εκφόρτωσής του .

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν ξέρω γιατι τα καράβια αυτά έχουν μια γοητεία, η Αδριατική τους παει τουλάχιστον εξωτερικά.
Μακαρι να τα ταξιδέψω κάποτε.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

και εμενα μου βγαζουν μια γοητεια. Ομορφα δεν τα λες αλλα σε εντυπωσιαζουν.Σιγουρα τα θεωρω καλυτερα απο πλοια τυπου florencia/sorento/catania που αντικατεστησαν στην συγκεκριμενη γραμμη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Euroferry Egnazia με προορισμό τη Yalova για την συντήρηση του. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από τον Πύργο Ηλείας.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Blackout. στο Euroferry Egnazia
Παρέλαση στη θάλασσα για το πορθμείο Εγγαζιά*

ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΑ > ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ
_Τρίτη 2 Ιουλίου 2019_
(Teleborsa) - Θα μπορούσε να είναι ένα σκούπισμα στο ξεκίνημα της αποτυχίας στο πλοίο " *Egnazia* " της εταιρείας *Grimaldi* , η οποία έφυγε από το λιμάνι του Σαλέρνο με 250 επιβάτες και κατευθύνθηκε στην Κατάνια. Το πλοίο έχει σταματήσει στη θάλασσα για ώρες και, σύμφωνα με τις μαρτυρίες που έρχονται από την άκρη, μόνο τα φώτα έκτακτης ανάγκης είναι ενεργά και δεν είναι δυνατή η χρήση των τουαλετών. Με την πάροδο του χρόνου, αυξάνονται ανησυχίες για τους επιβάτες, συμπεριλαμβανομένων πολλών οικογενειών με παιδιά και ενός καρδιακού ασθενούς που κατευθύνεται προς τη Σικελία για κλινική θεραπεία. 


Το *Euroferry Egnazia* είναι ένα πλοίο που ξεκίνησε πριν από 25 χρόνια, έχει μικτή χωρητικότητα 32.534 τόνων, μήκους 171 μέτρων, με ταχύτητα 18 κόμβων. Έχει χωρητικότητα 548 επιβατών και 450 αυτοκινήτων.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------

